# Commercial hood requirements, AGAIN



## jar546 (Apr 28, 2011)

How does your jurisdiction handle situations like this if the IMC applied?


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2011)

Would say no problem

Is this a snack bar or stop and rob?????


----------



## RJJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Type II hood! No real grease, but appears to have steam,mist and vapor!

How do they clean the surrounding surfaces? Looks like some form of wire?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 28, 2011)

I cannot find one appliance in this vendor's area of an indoor flea market that would require a hood.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 28, 2011)

Type II would be a stretch..... but could be required -


----------



## permitguy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd be more concerned about their electrical installation than I would be about the lack of a hood.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2011)

sigh..........will look at this weekend.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 28, 2011)

RJJ, good point how do ya clean the walls, call health department in!

Kitchen GFCI outlets?

Jar i'd pass on the dog n' bun today!

pc1


----------



## jar546 (Apr 28, 2011)

Have not called for electrical inspection yet.  Still waiting on a transformer to get delivered.  GFCI protection a must because they are all kitchens serving food to the public.


----------



## FredK (Apr 28, 2011)

Not sure the Health or Fire Dept would approve.  Electrical would be the main focus unless there's some other cooking unit I'm not seeing.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 28, 2011)

jar,

I would not require the Type II hood!  I would however, focus on the electrical and

certified,  portable fire extinguishers.   The Health Dept. can / should handle any

type of food prep / serving / refrigeration / cleanliness issues.

If they wash any of the cooking equipment, are there any provisions for capturing

the F.O.G. before they go in to the sanitary sewer lines?

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2011)

TABLE 403.3

MINIMUM VENTILATION RATES



Food and beverage service

Bars, ****tail lounges

Cafeteria, fast food

Dining rooms

Kitchens (cooking)b 

b. Mechanical exhaust required and the recirculation of air from such spaces is prohibited (see Section 403.2.1, Item 3).

A hood may not be required to directly capture the odors and fumes but it does require mechanical ventilation in that area/space.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 28, 2011)

I would not require a hood.  Not sure whether i agree with that or not, but it is what has been handed down from those who control the code in NY.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 28, 2011)

Those appliances are 110V, and the only appliance that might require an exhaust system would be the 2 burner range, and then only if they are cooking grease producing food.  I have an account with the small grille, used to cook hamburgers and there is steam, but no appreciable amount of grease vapor.


----------



## peach (Apr 28, 2011)

this is the finished product Jar?  wow!

Most health departments are looking for a smooth, non absorbent SURFACE so it can be cleaned... I don't know that I'd say the jail bar/re-bar configuration is going to comply with that.

Steam is the biggest byproduct, probably.. I probably wouldn't require a hood of any type.. but it doesn't look done.


----------



## kluth (Apr 29, 2011)

Since the State of Minnesota heavily amends this section, I had to go back and look at the IMC (2006) and would agree that a hood is not required. Minnesota adopts NFPA 96 for Type I hoods and exhaust systems and writes in our own for Type II. We require Type II hoods to be installed where cooking or dishwashing appliances produce heat, steam, or products of combustion and do not produce grease or smoke, such as steamers, kettles, pasta cookers, and dishwashing machines. There are four exceptions. Of particular interest relating to this post are exception 3 & 4. Basically, counter top type appliances rated at 3.7 kW or less are allowed without the hood, as long as the additional heat and moisture loads generated by such appliances are accounted for in the design of the HVAC system. The HVAC system must be able to maintain a maximum relative humidity of 65 % in the space. Here's a link to a pdf file regarding Minnesota Commercial Kitchen Ventilation Guidelines. It is not a code book, but may be helpful to some people regarding the ventilation concerns for kitchen design.

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/about/divisions/~/media/Files/food/business/ventguide.ashx

Kirk


----------



## rshuey (Apr 29, 2011)

We use the 09 codes, where the term "grease vapors" has been removed. Instead, the code now specifically defines light and medium duty appliances making everything much easier. less gray areas. If the appliance is defined in chapter 2 it needs a hood. Simple as that.


----------



## peach (Apr 30, 2011)

Gotta ask again.. how many standards do  you burden the field inspector with?


----------



## kluth (May 3, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> Gotta ask again.. how many standards do  you burden the field inspector with?


All of them.


----------



## cda (May 3, 2011)

A BURDENED inspector????

What does that look like??????


----------



## Big Mac (May 3, 2011)

We have had inspectors leave this office with 30-50 inspections for one day.  Does that qualify?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2011)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> We have had inspectors leave this office with 30-50 inspections for one day. Does that qualify?


an inspection every 10 to 15 minutes is unrealistic expectations for an inspector.


----------



## Mech (May 6, 2011)

JAR - Just make sure there is adequate ventilation and that storage room should be good to go.  :lol:


----------

